# BLS monitor



## ronbach (Jan 5, 2017)

Im wondering if lifepak or any of the other companies make a BLS version. Im an EMT-B as a first responder for a security company. I dont need EKG, end tidal co2 or any other ALS functions but I would like 1 unit that will do NiBP, SP02 and AED functions. Does this even exist?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 5, 2017)

Yes. A lifepak in AED mode.


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Jan 5, 2017)

I know of no such device, except the neutered monitor as noted.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Jan 5, 2017)

Save money and buy a stethoscope, BP cuff, standalone/finger pulse oximeter, and an AED. Even swap the steth & BP cuff out for the local family doc's electric wrist BP unit. 

In all seriousness. It's cheaper, easier to store, and much easier to maintain. Smaller in storage, smaller when in use.


----------



## NPO (Feb 13, 2017)

Zoll monitors will function as an AED as well. 

Better to just get an AED and learn how to take an accurate BP. SPO2 is secondary and not all that useful IMO

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Feb 13, 2017)

The Lifepak 1000 AED has 3-lead monitoring capabilities. We use them for bike and wildland teams. 

http://www.physio-control.com/ProductDetail.aspx?id=554


----------



## NPO (Feb 13, 2017)

Ensihoitaja said:


> The Lifepak 1000 AED has 3-lead monitoring capabilities. We use them for bike and wildland teams.
> 
> http://www.physio-control.com/ProductDetail.aspx?id=554


Our local FD uses a Zoll AED with a screen showing Lead II. Nifty for when I walk on scene for a quick glance. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

